# Seat belt gong



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

DougDogs said:


> This usually doesn't work anymore. "traps" are programmed that look for the belt being unbuckled when car motion has stopped, and doors are locked, then unlocked.
> 
> I have written code for many of these "traps" so that my customers cannot remove safety doors from machines I design.


I hate people like you. J/K 
I'm all for safety. I can say from experience that a helmet saved my life in a motorcycle accident.

All I can say is that if you're driving to the point where the seatbelt chime begins to annoy you, it means you have driven too far already without a seatbelt.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

^^^^^ I COULDNT AGREE MORE!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

While I am a seat belt wearer, i wonder if something is wrong with the car. On my 00 M5 and my previous 98 528, you would get a gong for maybe 5-6 seconds, then just the little red light on the dash. The gong would stop. I only know this from using a harness at the track, so the seat belt was not in use, and there was no gong. 

Amusing looking at the dash lights, triple digit speeds, seatbelt warning and dsc light on...
Mike


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Speaking of annoying bongs. No not that kind heh, heh.  

Some countries have a bonging / beeping sound when you are driving over 120 kmh (62 mph). Most of of the cars I drove had about a 5 to 10 kmh buffer above indicated 120 kmh. Man, that’s really annoying!

Kuwait is one country that comes to mind with this audio alarm over the speed limit alarm crap.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

DougDogs said:


> I have written code for many of these "traps" so that my customers cannot remove safety doors from machines I design.


Did Bangle hire you yet to design a washing machine door for his next 5 series design?


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

All e60's and e65's come equipped with a speed limit chime/warning as part of the i-Drive software. However, the warning chime and graphics (the i-Drive screen shows a caution picture/statement) are user adjusted. It can be set to go off on a desired speed or can be turned off altogether.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Centurion said:


> All e60's and e65's come equipped with a speed limit chime/warning as part of the i-Drive software. However, the warning chime and graphics (the i-Drive screen shows a caution picture/statement) are user adjusted. It can be set to go off on a desired speed or can be turned off altogether.


In some countries it is not possible to disable under normal circumstances. It's the law. I realize there is an option one can use to set their own alarm or disable it.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

I like the gong, but do find it annoying that there's no way to turn it off without putting on the seatbelt. There are lots of times when I'm in absolutely no danger of getting in an accident, and I find it inconvenient to put on the seatbelt - when I'm moving the car in my driveway, when I'm starting the car to test something and am not even going anywhere, etc, etc.

Now if you want to talk about "really annoying" - how about the temperature warning when the temperature drops below 37 degrees? That has never ever told me anything I didn't already know - I know when it's cold out. All it does is startle me when it goes off, and distract me - potentially causing an accident instead of preventing one.

- Dave


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Dave T said:


> I like the gong, but do find it annoying that there's no way to turn it off without putting on the seatbelt. There are lots of times when I'm in absolutely no danger of getting in an accident, and I find it inconvenient to put on the seatbelt - when I'm moving the car in my driveway, when I'm starting the car to test something and am not even going anywhere, etc, etc.
> 
> Now if you want to talk about "really annoying" - how about the temperature warning when the temperature drops below 37 degrees? That has never ever told me anything I didn't already know - I know when it's cold out. All it does is startle me when it goes off, and distract me - potentially causing an accident instead of preventing one.
> 
> - Dave


well... how about driving down the road, as the sun is going down... so does the temp... while it may not have been cold enough to cause the road to freeze (when you started your trip) but it is cold enough now... so be careful is what your car is trying to tell you


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, I know that's the idea, but has this actually ever happened to you? I've probably heard that temperature warning hundreds of times in my BMW's over the years, and I've never once thought "Yikes! It's colder than I thought! There might be ice on the road - thanks for the warning, Mr. BMW!" And what's with 37 degrees, anyway? If it hits 37 degrees from a warmer temperature, as in your example, there won't be any ice - it would have had to have dropped below 32 first.

More typically, I'm startled, and then thinking "Whoa!! What's wrong?? Is the car overheating or something?", and one of these days when I look down at the instrument cluster to see the cause of the warning, I'm going to run into something.

- Dave


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Just wear your seat belt dude. Even if you are just going across the lot..
I've seen a person hit a solid barrier at 15ish and managed to kiss the windshield. Nothing major but a seat belt would have helped. 


FYI, I consider Mach .80 (about 550mph) slow.


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

Medical science has gotten out of control. There is no natural selection left to cull the population of idiots. It used to be that if you were an idiot the beasts got you, but no more. So I'm all in favor of letting idiots not wear their seat belt as long as I don't have to pay their medical bills should they survive. There should be some rule that the ambulance personel don't pick you up, insurance doesn't cover you and the hospital emergency room doctors don't attend to you if you are hurt when not wearing your seat belt, or helmet for that matter. Strengthen the species.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

You always have the option of running your car into a lake, solid wall, or off a cliff. That should stop the GONG. 


The Freeway is not Free.


----------



## MissionX5 (Oct 27, 2004)

I also have encountered this problem in a 2005 X5.

When setting a briefcase on the passenger seat, it thinks there is a passenger in it and chimes incessantly once I have begun moving. It forces me to pull over and rearrange the cargo. 

I am interested in whether this is a defect or 'feature'? If the 2005 X3 did not do it, it could be a software bug. I do not want a software bug associated with a safety function which might affect airbag deployment. Any other '05 owners notice this?

I can't view the TSB on the Alldata website, and I don't want to subscribe for the wrong vehicle and model year.

Spare us the diatribe on seatbelt use. I wear mine, and wouldn't have noticed this except for the briefcase.


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Dave T said:


> Yes, I know that's the idea, but has this actually ever happened to you? I've probably heard that temperature warning hundreds of times in my BMW's over the years, and I've never once thought "Yikes! It's colder than I thought! There might be ice on the road - thanks for the warning, Mr. BMW!" And what's with 37 degrees, anyway? If it hits 37 degrees from a warmer temperature, as in your example, there won't be any ice - it would have had to have dropped below 32 first.
> 
> More typically, I'm startled, and then thinking "Whoa!! What's wrong?? Is the car overheating or something?", and one of these days when I look down at the instrument cluster to see the cause of the warning, I'm going to run into something.
> 
> - Dave


the reason 37 is the temp... is that it is close enough to 32 (to allow for variances in the sensor readings... so BMW won't get sued because some BUMB_A$$ waited for his car to tell him it was cold enough to freeze) and that Bridges tend to freeze before the roadway does ... while 32 is the ambient air temp... the roadway might still be holding on to some of the stored cold... and still be at freezing


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok, makes some sense, I guess.

I'd still like to know if anyone ever actually modified their driving as a result of this warning. I know that "in theory" it can't hurt to be warned that it's cold. But, has it ever actually warned you when you didn't already know it was cold, and you drove more carefully as a direct result of the warning? Not me...


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Dave T said:


> Ok, makes some sense, I guess.
> 
> I'd still like to know if anyone ever actually modified their driving as a result of this warning. I know that "in theory" it can't hurt to be warned that it's cold. But, has it ever actually warned you when you didn't already know it was cold, and you drove more carefully as a direct result of the warning? Not me...


it reminds me of when I need to put on the snow tires for the start of the season

it reminds me that it is cold and that freezing is STILL a possiblity, do don't stomp the gas first thing in the am (BLACK ICE) on the way out the street

no gong... traction off and nail the gas I say!


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 15, 2004)

jaguar_wsc said:


> although i cant help you out on how to silence the "gong"... i feel that going without a seatbelt is ones perogative.... if you dont want to... more power to ya. i just hate how alot of guys on here act like they have something shoved up their ass. i dont know if its because most of you have money or what just cause u drive a bmw doesnt give u a good reason to act like a penis. and im not just talkin about this topic either.... ive seen people get jumped on for different crap that other people dont agree on.... if you cant help the man that asks for help... then dont post anything at all. :tsk: :tsk:


Relax my friend. Help is exactly what everyone gave because we care about others. Nice thing is you get to chime in and give your opinion just like everyone else. So should we conclude you have the problem you just described? This site is just like the television you can always turn it off if you don't like the program.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 15, 2004)

cprgolds said:


> It's not the opinion that's wrong. It's the self righteousness that I find objectionable.


And who gets to set the standard of what is righteous? YOU? Or who?


----------



## Pterous (Aug 17, 2004)

This guy wants to drive without a seatbelt, not hear somebody's preaching. It's his life at risk at the end of a day, not yours. If you have an opinion and really want to save lives then obey posted speed limits! Now, how many people on this board do that?


----------

